

OpenBSD fixes use-after-free race condition in OpenSSL - yens
http://ftp.openbsd.org/pub/OpenBSD/patches/5.3/common/015_openssl.patch

======
gopalv
Is than an if without a brace?

I guess heartbleed has replaced gotofail from the pedestal.

